# Attention: internally geared hub users. What are you using?



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

I have been putting a bit of thought into my next bike setup for commuting and all around riding (= no car) on pavement and off. I like the idea of an internal rear hub and disc brakes. 
What are y'all using and how is your bike set up. 
What do you like and dislike about running an internal hub and what type of wheels are you running with them?
Anyone gone with a Gates Carbon Belt yet?

Thanks!
OGG


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm putting together a bike right now with an Alfine. Either this or the new disc brake ready Inter-3 would be the best way to go. You just have to decide on how many gears you need. Belt drives are meh and you'll need a special frame.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

OneGearGuy said:


> I have been putting a bit of thought into my next bike setup for commuting and all around riding (= no car) on pavement and off. I like the idea of an internal rear hub and disc brakes.
> What are y'all using and how is your bike set up.
> What do you like and dislike about running an internal hub and what type of wheels are you running with them?
> Anyone gone with a Gates Carbon Belt yet?
> ...


I've done SRAM Spectro S7, Shimano Nexus 8, Shimano Nexus 8 red-band, and Shimano Alfine. 700c, 26", and 29er. The SRAM had noticeable drag, not the Shimanos. Of all the setups, I like the Alfine w/ a disc brake. Easiest to install and remove the wheel and best bad weather braking. Durability on all of them has been fine.

Gear range for all of them has been fine for my Colorado commute. Certainly not as wide as a 3x9 derailleur config, but good enough.

Zero experience w/ belt drive.

baker


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, Baker- you`ve tried out a lot of `em. I`ve been using a Redband 8 for about two years on my commuter with 21/42 driving 26x1.5 slicks. I have about a 3.5 mile commute each way, one short steep hill going to work and a steady, even grade on the way home. It`s been great for just the commute or for running around in the little valley where I live, but I`m watching CL for a new commuter- going back to derailer in order to get more use from the bike. Going into town is at least a 25 mile RT (depending on where in town I go) with about a 1000 ft of climbing to get home. I can do it on my Nexus commuter, but it sucks, so I rarely leave the valley with it. I shift mine with the Nexus push button shifter, whatever they call it. Shifting gets a bit slow in cold weather, say between the single digits (F.) and freezing, but still goes. I haven`t used it in sub zero. Last month I tore it apart and relubed with that white Nexus grease, maybe every four months I have to take off the shifting aparatus at the hub and clean it up and that`s all the maintenance mine has gotten. Taking a guess, I`d say it has about 3000 to 3500 miles.

Likes and dislikes in order of importance for me:
Likes- shifting while stopped, easy to keep the chain away from my pants, nice simplistic look it gives the bike, low maintenance reliability
Dislikes- gearing range, no clean and convenient shfiters for dropbars, weight


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Rodar, did you lace up your own wheels or did you find them pre-built? Also, Harris Cyclery has a drop bar end adapter, but it may mean having to cut the bars short on that side.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

I rode this thing last week out of curiousity.

http://www.rei.com/product/784319

If I were more comfortable with my masculinity, it would be an awesome bike. It was fun. That said, I want a Spot Highline with an 8 speed hub.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Rodar, did you lace up your own wheels or did you find them pre-built? Also, Harris Cyclery has a drop bar end adapter, but it may mean having to cut the bars short on that side.


I laced mine- my first wheelbuild. Nexus in back and Shimano dyno up front.

I thought you were talking about the Hubub adaptor- I knew about that one and I`m sure it would work, but I don`t think I want one. However, I checked your link just to be sure and I see they now offer one in a more traditional barend style. I could go for that, but I still think I`m done with IG for the time being. I`ll move the Nexus over to my wife`s bikepath bike.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> I laced mine- my first wheelbuild. Nexus in back and Shimano dyno up front.


I'd like to do an internal gear build sometime and that's probably the route I'll go, though I have seen 700c wheels pre-built with Alfines and dynos.


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=30192&category=900

~$510 with VIP15 coupon + free ship


----------



## newaccount (Jan 3, 2007)

ryball said:


> I rode this thing last week out of curiousity.
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/784319
> 
> If I were more comfortable with my masculinity, it would be an awesome bike. It was fun. That said, I want a Spot Highline with an 8 speed hub.


Those three-speed hubs are very versatile. Excellent for commuting.


----------



## fit24hrs (Jul 16, 2004)

Bikes:
Xtracycle + Kona Unit with Rohloff
Surly Big Dummy with Nuvinci CVT

Rohloff impressions: The perfect IGH. It has a wide range in very usable steps. A little heavy but I never noticed its weight when riding. Worth every penny IMHO. I really miss using it but I'm trying to break myself into the Nuvinci.

Nuvinci impression: HEAVY! I know, everyone says this but it is really noticeable. I exert significantly more effort pushing the big dummy through the air. Range is ok, but I would prefer wider, especially given how much you have to roll the shifter. I'm still mixed about the infinite gear ratios. You still have to let up slightly to shift so it does still feel like steps and I find myself futzing with the shifter more. Also, the shift box is in a vulnerable position. I knocked it out once loading the dummy. Pluses? It feels bomb proof. And it's very smooth. No meshing noises like the Rohloff. Silent, smooth, and solid are words I'd use to described the Nuvinci. Seriously though, it feels like my bike is missing a motor.


----------



## OneGearGuy (Jun 15, 2004)

I am leaning towards the Inter-3 disc hub. It is almost half the weight of the Alfine (yeah-yeah it has less than half the gears ) and since I usually roll around with just a single gear, three doesn't seem too limiting right now. 
So, based on lighter weight, lower cost and better availability (for me right now), that is the direction I'm heading.
I'll continue to think about the belt drive option, but I want to: 1)Come up with a really good frame design for the belt to pass thru and; 2)See what advances and options come out of Gates in the near future.

I failed to say that I will be at the framebuilding course at BREW in a couple weeks where I am building the frame to hang these goodies on. I know, everyone and their brother is becoming a framebuilder these days...  
I'll post the frame and then the complete build if you are interested. I promise it will be a bit different in a simple and usable way. Our cars are bikes after all, right?

OGG (soon to be 3GG, heheh)


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

OneGearGuy said:


> I am leaning towards the Inter-3 disc hub. It is almost half the weight of the Alfine (yeah-yeah it has less than half the gears ) and since I usually roll around with just a single gear, three doesn't seem too limiting right now.
> So, based on lighter weight, lower cost and better availability (for me right now), that is the direction I'm heading.


Well, as you can see from my post above, I'm a bit of an [email protected] and I'm thinking I might pick up the same hub and give it a whirl.

I'd like to throw together a 3-spd disc wheel with a really fat rim for my On One Inbred.

The 3 gears would make the bike usable for most of my fun/utility/kid/snow/ice riding.

The singlespeed chainline as well as the disc option will make it easy to use whatever tire width I want (for example, stuffing in a <=3" tire if it fits the frame).

BTW, the disc brake IGH is way simpler to deal with compared to the roller brake IGH. Just less [email protected] to deal with when installing or removing the wheel.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

fit24hrs said:


> Bikes:
> Nuvinci impression: HEAVY! I know, everyone says this but it is really noticeable. I exert significantly more effort pushing the big dummy through the air. Range is ok, but I would prefer wider, especially given how much you have to roll the shifter. I'm still mixed about the infinite gear ratios. You still have to let up slightly to shift so it does still feel like steps and I find myself futzing with the shifter more. Also, the shift box is in a vulnerable position. I knocked it out once loading the dummy. Pluses? It feels bomb proof. And it's very smooth. No meshing noises like the Rohloff. Silent, smooth, and solid are words I'd use to described the Nuvinci. Seriously though, it feels like my bike is missing a motor.


This is interesting.... I came across this on the interwebs and was wondering about it. Seems like a great concept, but my concern was with the gear range as well.


----------



## NormanF (Mar 15, 2007)

29er Sir 9 = Sturmey Archer 8 speed
700B Pashley Guvnor = Sturmey Archer 8 speed
700C Raleigh Superbe = Shimano Nexus 7 speed
650B Peugeot PX10 = Nuvinci CVT hub

I like em all. The loss of speed isn't too noticeable and the gears can be shifted while stopped.


----------



## coffeespecial (Feb 3, 2007)

this is the bike i just finished building . i have ridden it to work 3 days now and it is AWESOME... Alfine in the rear is beautiful. its heavy but i dont know about any of you but i try not to carry my commuter on my shoulders very often. I am one of these crazy guys that actually likes to ..well pedal my bike! and i never feel the weight. it shifts great it rolls fantastic. for my 25 mile commute in the dirt and bike path, I have no complaints.. i dont think i could do any better or get to work any faster if i had a full 3x9 setup! it looks like a single speed- not all cluttered up with cassette, derailliuer,front and rear shifters and cables.. just very clean and slick like a single speed. and for the price of an Alfine V's a Rohloff or Nuvinci, come on how can you go wrong!!! I love my bike everybody...is it obvious?? i cant wait for monday HAHA!!! so i can ride to work!!


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

that is my dream commuter! one day...


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

coffeespecial said:


> this is the bike i just finished building . i have ridden it to work 3 days now and it is AWESOME... Alfine in the rear is beautiful. its heavy but i dont know about any of you but i try not to carry my commuter on my shoulders very often. I am one of these crazy guys that actually likes to ..well pedal my bike! and i never feel the weight. it shifts great it rolls fantastic. for my 25 mile commute in the dirt and bike path, I have no complaints.. i dont think i could do any better or get to work any faster if i had a full 3x9 setup! it looks like a single speed- not all cluttered up with cassette, derailliuer,front and rear shifters and cables.. just very clean and slick like a single speed. and for the price of an Alfine V's a Rohloff or Nuvinci, come on how can you go wrong!!! I love my bike everybody...is it obvious?? i cant wait for monday HAHA!!! so i can ride to work!!


Sweet. Are those bars mountain drops?


----------



## coffeespecial (Feb 3, 2007)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> Sweet. Are those bars mountain drops?


yes they are the On One Midge...great bars!!!


----------



## rayhead00 (Oct 29, 2008)

THAT is one sweet commuter!
Is that a JTeck shifter? How do you like it?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

You ought to make a poster of that second pic, Coffee. I like these better than your pics on the "Post Your Commuter" thread.


----------



## coffeespecial (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks!! it sure is a Jtek...it is really quality built. very precise and feels really good in your fingers..haha!


----------



## Chris V. (Oct 11, 2006)

coffeespecial said:


> this is the bike i just finished building . i have ridden it to work 3 days now and it is AWESOME... Alfine in the rear is beautiful. its heavy but i dont know about any of you but i try not to carry my commuter on my shoulders very often. I am one of these crazy guys that actually likes to ..well pedal my bike! and i never feel the weight. it shifts great it rolls fantastic. for my 25 mile commute in the dirt and bike path, I have no complaints.. i dont think i could do any better or get to work any faster if i had a full 3x9 setup! it looks like a single speed- not all cluttered up with cassette, derailliuer,front and rear shifters and cables.. just very clean and slick like a single speed. and for the price of an Alfine V's a Rohloff or Nuvinci, come on how can you go wrong!!! I love my bike everybody...is it obvious?? i cant wait for monday HAHA!!! so i can ride to work!!


Do you have any more pics of that bike? Beautiful build BTW! I am specifically interested in the saddle to bar drop. I am running On-One Midges as well, but on a Surly CC.


----------



## coffeespecial (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks for the compliments everybody, i would love to post more pics ( as i have tons) but i dont want to hijack this thread. unless its ok by the original poster.... thanks again


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

OMG that's a sweet bike, coffeespecialman.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I've been running the Alfine, Nexus and IM9. If your plans include any significant off road riding, the IM9 really isn't up to it. If your riding mostly on the street and paths, the IM9 steps are very nice. I do find the Alfine/Nexus gear spacing to be annoying on the road. OHOH, the IM9 is a little noisey, I'm used to it. If you can still get the IM9 from Amazon.com for $260, it's worth considering. If it's still $400 + $50 for the shifter, I'd get used to the Alfine steps.

With regards to the belt, the intial price is a little steep. New, expensive frame, new cranks, $40 belt...$12 KMC chains look good to me.


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

My IGH commuters :

Stevens Road Flyer, Alfine SG-s500 2x8 gearing
Salsa LaCruz (frame), Alfine SG-s501 ( warning! nude pic, without racks, fenders, etc..)

I like both, Stevens is my winter commuter/tourer. Wide gear range. Heavy.
LaCruz is my allround hybrid bike.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

coffeespecial said:


> thanks for the compliments everybody, i would love to post more pics ( as i have tons) but i dont want to hijack this thread. unless its ok by the original poster.... thanks again


If you have a bunch of pictures you want to post, just start a new thread. Anybody who doesn`t want to look doesn`t have to and it won`t be in the way of anybody else`s questions/comments.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

pursuiter said:


> If your plans include any significant off road riding, the IM9 really isn't up to it. If your riding mostly on the street and paths, the IM9 steps are very nice.


Really? Before Alfines came out, I kept hearing that the IMs were the toughest going for those who didn`t want to mortgage the house for a Speedhub. I also thought that Alfines had pretty much the same guts as the Nexus. I must have one or the other wrong.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

rodar y rodar said:


> Really? Before Alfines came out, I kept hearing that the IMs were the toughest going for those who didn`t want to mortgage the house for a Speedhub. I also thought that Alfines had pretty much the same guts as the Nexus. I must have one or the other wrong.


High end Nexus 8R36 and Alfine have same basic guts. OP wanted a disc, not very easy to do on a Nexus. Maybe some of the other IM hubs are tough, I only have experience with the IM9 (about 1000 miles so far). Here's my thread:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=440881


----------



## coffeespecial (Feb 3, 2007)

irrah said:


> My IGH commuters :
> 
> Stevens Road Flyer, Alfine SG-s500 2x8 gearing
> Salsa LaCruz (frame), Alfine SG-s501 ( warning! nude pic, without racks, fenders, etc..)
> ...


love the La Cruz... looks kinda like my fisticuff!! how did you get the chain tension so right on without tensioner. thats not an EBB.. did you get lucky? i noticed the setback post. i may need to do that on mine...and that stem man woah! what model Shwalbe tires are those? two beautiful bikes!! lets see the la cruz all dressed up!!


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

lol i can buy a transmission for a truck, for what some of these hubs cost. same materials. more work(i.e. machine work) to make. i think there are some greedy bastards out there.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

nogod said:


> lol i can buy a transmission for a truck, for what some of these hubs cost. same materials. more work(i.e. machine work) to make. i think there are some greedy bastards out there.


Irony is that a Shimano Alfine cost about the same as a hub/derailluier/shifter and cassette. Good bike stuff may be over-priced compared to a car, so what, I don't like cars, I like bikes.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

nogod said:


> lol i can buy a transmission for a truck, for what some of these hubs cost. same materials. more work(i.e. machine work) to make. i think there are some greedy bastards out there.


It all boils down to supply and demand. There is far more demand for (and therefore, sale of) automotive transmissions than geared bicycle hubs. That's not to say that it doesn't suck, _it does!_ However, that's just the way it is, I guess. That being said, I still have an internal geared bike project somewhere on the proverbial back burner.


----------



## irrah (Dec 18, 2008)

coffeespecial said:


> love the La Cruz... looks kinda like my fisticuff!! how did you get the chain tension so right on without tensioner. thats not an EBB.. did you get lucky? i noticed the setback post. i may need to do that on mine...and that stem man woah! what model Shwalbe tires are those? two beautiful bikes!! lets see the la cruz all dressed up!!


Hei,

Yes. I am just lucky, tension is perfect without tensioner.
Tyres are Shwalbe Marathon Extreme 37-622 (Extreme pricy  )
Here is LaCruz dressed up. Flatbar mode, before bar swapping. ( i know, chainguard look terrible).

ps. That Vassago is awesome, beautiful color.


----------

